# Waypoint results zone 6a



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Just got my soil test results back from Waypoint and I'm looking to the experts for some recommendations!

Yard is 5k sq ft of Tall Fescue/KBG/PRG sod installed Fall 2019. Located in zone 6a (St. Louis, MO). Did the blitz last fall and green up has been a bit slow thus far, but the density is there so I'm not too worried. Overall, I've been pleased with the lawn thanks mainly to this forum but always looking to get to the next level.

I know nothing about soil fertility but I think I'm dealing with some heavy clay due to the high CEC and the fact that it literally looks like dense red modeling clay. You could've played softball with the chunk I sent in!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The soil pH is quite high at 8.0. Next year request the SW1 test from Waypoint Memphis or use Midwest labs. It will give more accurate results for this soil pH. Since the pH is high, I think you should use AMS for nitrogen.

The P is low and it could actually be lower than this value (due to the pH/extraction). So apply P thru the year when the grass is growing.

Potassium is not low, but I think you should continue to apply to boost the reserves. Ideally use SOP for K and sulfur.

Your sulfur is low. The SOP and AMS should help raise it.

At this pH, your soil iron is not going to be very available to your lawn roots. FAS, cheleated(FEature), milo, XGRN or even Scott Green Max could be options (some of these could expensive, but not so much for 5k lawn).

Check the soil remediation guide for more info on products/rates.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

G-man, thanks for the input.

I had my initial test done by Logan Labs in Aug 2019 and Potassium was at 85 ppm. Per morpheus' instruction, I applied 2lbs/M SOP in Oct 2019 and again May 2020. Not sure if the SOP actually increased it that much or it's just differences between labs?

I am stocked with AMS but was only able to get down 0.5lbs as my last app of the blitz in October. Probably wont apply that much again as I noticed decent amount of tip burn. Was using Urea prior to that because temps were good. I just applied 0.25lbs AMS this past weekend and will continue to do so, maybe decreasing the rate though. I use Milo late May and then again mid-August so I'll keep doing that as well.

For the Iron, I'm glad you gave me the go-ahead because I ordered 4 bags of FEature from uts last week. Was hoping that wasn't going to be a waste. Plan to spray it along with my T-Nex and I'm curious to see how it responds.

I just read Ridgerunner's thread and the Soil Remediation thread which were both very helpful. I see that MAP (if I can source it) may be my best bet to increase P with the added benefit of slightly decreasing pH. My only concern is the extra N. Would this be safe heading into summer or am I better off waiting until the Fall and accounting for the added N with my other N apps?

In regards to the pH, is it even possible/worth it to decrease it? Should I be more focused on balancing out the macros and deal with pH later or possibly the same time?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Can you link to the ATY post to see the report?

AMS via foliar can cause tip burn. Via foliar you need to keep the rate no more than 0.25lbN and use 2g of water/ksqft of carrier. I typically do AMS in granuar at 1lb of AMS/ksqft (0.21lb of N/ksqft). It works great for me.

I use MAP because it is easy to find at Advance Turf Solution (they do have store in Missouri). The N it has is low (11%), so I just work around that. You can also use TSP which has no N.

pH, I think it will be a wasted effort to lower it. Mine is this high too. Focus on the P and K. If money is not a problem, sure drop 5lb/ksqft of elemental sulfur.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

The post was on houzz actually. Linked it below

https://www.houzz.com/discussions/5771314/logan-labs-results-new-construction-in-st-louis-mo

I was trying to follow the extreme version of the blitz at 0.5lbN per week but it didnt react like I thought. Oh well. I try to stick to the 1g/1ksqft carrier as my backpack sprayer is only 4g. So I mix up 2g in the front (~1700 sqft) and then 3g in the back (~3300 sqft) Is that ok or should I add more water?

I've had luck with the local co-op and Site One but will surely be checking in with Advance Turf next time so thanks for the tip!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If you want to spray, then lower the ams to 0.1lbN if you want to keep the carrier rate at 1g/ksqft. I do think it is more work to spray in the fall. I go granular with a hand held spreader.

The potassium was around 105ppm in that report.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

What formula are you using to convert lbs/acre to ppm?

I used 206 * 0.5 * 0.8302 for potassium and 103 * 0.5 * 0.4364 for phosphorus.

Then the lbs/acre value * 0.5 for the rest.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The potassium is listed as K, so I just divide by 2.

The P, yes you have to go from P205 to P.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Ah, I overthunk it!

Thanks for the help g-man. Already reached out to Advanced Turf for the MAP and SOP.


----------

